# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Connection SOAP

## thiedw

Bonjour,

Dans Powerbuilder 10, j'utilise une connection SOAP (pbsoapclient100.pbd) pour me connecter  un web service.
Je gnre un excutable, lorsque je lance cet executable sur un poste ayant powerbuilder d'install, pas de soucis au niveau de cette connection.
Par contre, si je mets l'exec sous un poste sans powerbuilder d'install, plantage ds qu'on accede  une fonction de cette connection (Bad runtime function....).
J'ai beau mettre la pbd pbsoapclient100.pbd au meme endroit que l'exe pb et ses pbd, rien n' faire...
Avez vous dja rencontr ce pb et auriez vous une ide de comment le rsoudre ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

as-tu bien dploy toutes les librairies runtime ncessaires (pb10xxx.dll et autres, voir doc) sur le poste sans powerbuilder ?

----------


## thiedw

Sur le poste o n'est pas install Powerbuilder, l'utilisateur peut lancer un excutable PB sans probleme. Sais tu si pour la connection SOAP il y a d'autres DLL ncessaires (autre que pbsoapclient100d.pbd) en plus que les DLL ncessaires pour l'excution d'un "simple" EXE powerbuilder ?

Merci.

----------


## rs

Salut, a priori :

pbsoapclient100.pbx
PBXerces100.dll
xerces-c_2_1_0.dll

----------


## thiedw

Salut !

Merci pour vos rponses. J'ai identifi prcisment les DLL manquantes, les voici:

- ExtPat100.dll
- EasySoap100.dll
- pbsoapclient100.pbd
- pbsoapclient100.pbx
- pbSpPrxy100.dll

A+

----------

